# meine maus zittert!!!!!!!



## wo0zy (13. August 2001)

hallo, ich habe ein riesiges problem!

undzwar zittert meine maus über den bildschrim!! mal bewegt sie sich nach oben mal nach unten!

ich habe eine micosoft intelli optical!

die treiber habe ich auch schon neu installiert, und eine andere maus vom selben typ habe ich auch schon ausprobiert, geht aber auch nicht! 

könnt ihr mir helfen? 

ich bin kurz vorm nervenzusammenbruch! ;((


----------



## Schweinekrebs (13. August 2001)

die Maus hab ich auch und die funzt bei mir eigentlich ohne Probleme...
Ich nehme an, dir ist bekannt, dass optische Mäuse einen
nichthomogenen, also irgendwie bunten und gemusterten Untergrund
brauchen, da der optische Sensor sonst nix mitkriegt.
Ansonsten tippe ich darauf, dass entweder das signal nicht vernünftig
rüberkommt (durchs Kabel oder den anschluss) oder das der Sensor
der Maus tatsächlich im Eimer ist... der sieht Bewegung wo keine ist.


----------



## Schweinekrebs (13. August 2001)

da fällt mir ein...
hast du die Maus am USB oder am PS/2?
und
Unter welchem Betriebssystem läuft sie?


----------



## wo0zy (13. August 2001)

also, ich hab sie am usb slot und ich hab me am laufen! 

kannst du mir da irgendwie helfen??


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (13. August 2001)

ähm läuft die mit batterien? 

bzw, hast du irgendwie an der senibilität rumgespielt?

%)


----------



## wo0zy (13. August 2001)

nein, ich hab absolut nix gemacht!! ich kam nachhause und das teil hat gezittert!!

udn batterien hat die auch nich!!

jetzt hab ich den speed runter gestellt und nu is es schon erträglicher, aber ne lösung is das ja auch nich!!

ich brauch HHHHHHHHHIIIIIIIIIIILLLLLLLLLLLFFFFFFFFFFFEEEEEEEEEEE!! ;((


----------



## DerMac (14. August 2001)

Hört sich zwar nach nem kläglichen letzten Versuch an, aber versuch mal mit nem Ohrenstäbchen oder so die plastikscheibe vor dem Sensor zu säubern.
Hatten das Prob schon einige male.
Die Optischen sind nämlich nicht wartungsfrei, wie immer behauptet wird.
Auch kann es vorkommen, das die maus mal nen Sprung macht, über den ganzen Monitor. Leichtes zittern kann auch auf Tischplatten mit kleinen Rillen vorkommen, da Lichtstrahl dann ständig in der Rille umherspringt.

Wenn das alles nicht zu trifft, teste Sie doch einfach mal an nem anderen ME-Sys. In dem Laden, wo du sie gekauft hast oder bei nem Kumpel...


----------



## wo0zy (14. August 2001)

danke dsa ihr mir versucht habt zu helfen, aber das problem is wieder wech!

hab mal einbisschen an den einstellungen gefummelt, das heisst geschwindigkeit runtergesettz und dann wieder hoch und nu is sie wieder normal!!

aber den tip von DerMac werde ich im auge behalten!!

danke!


----------



## MrBarcode (16. August 2001)

hab das problem auch manchmal, aber nur bei mauspads, auf denen scharf abgegrenzte WEISSE Flächen sind. Ich muss pads benützen, weil sie auf dem Tisch, der auch weiss ist gar nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Cool251 (16. August 2001)

Ich sag nur: Kauft euch ein Everglide


----------



## wo0zy (16. August 2001)

mensch, hab ich doch schon seit einem jahr!!! das rockt wie sau!!!:| :{} %) :>


----------



## Thomas Kuse (17. August 2001)

na ich doch auch!

bloss die abnutzung is schon nich mehr wirklich normal!

muss mal wieder silikon-spray rauf.
bei dir doch auch woooz oder wat?


----------

